
Ultrasound can cause anomalies in the Xiaomi MI5S Plus gyroscope - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@juliodellaflora/ultrassom-pode-causar-anomalias-no-girosc%C3%B3pio-do-xiaomi-mi5s-plus-4050d718bc7f
======
iwwr
This has the potential to be dangerous if it can interfere with the raft of
self-balancing 'personal transporters'.

------
dingo_bat
This is exactly why we need to escape the mentality of sensor fusion and make
our robots reliable just based on optical data. Then they would be susceptible
to attacks that would affect humans too.

~~~
guav_
Humans with issues in their vestibular system located in the ear can't really
use their optical data streams to compensate. When you loose your gyros time
to get a walking stick or a beautiful nurse to lean on.

~~~
StavrosK
Can humans with issues in the optical stream use the gyros? I find it harder
to balance with my eyes closed, though obviously not impossible.

~~~
falcolas
Well, the blind and sight-impaired have been walking (and running) for years,
so I'd vote "yes".

Even people with impressive visual hallucinations are still capable of
walking.

That said, vertigo (where your eyes and your inner ear are in violent
disagreement as to whether you are moving) can impair movement, though you can
grow accustomed to the "disagreement".

------
nayuki
Topic from a year ago - "WALNUT: Acoustic Attacks on MEMS Sensors":
[https://spqr.eecs.umich.edu/walnut/](https://spqr.eecs.umich.edu/walnut/)

------
dalore
So if you don't want your neighbour flying his drone over your property can
you shoot it with ultrasound? What would the legalities of that I wonder?

~~~
josefresco
_over your property_

How much airspace do you own over your own property?

~~~
PeterisP
IIRC it's all the airspace until the 'general aviation' zone starts, where the
owner still has _some_ control but FAA or other local authority legally
requires property owners to permit operation of planes and other properly
licenced aircraft.

There's not much court precedent yet, and many places are passing specific
laws to clarify this, but the general assumption should be that unless you're
above 400-500 feet where national aviation regulations apply, you'd need a
permission from the owner of the land.

~~~
josefresco
Could I destroy an RC vehicle driven onto my _land_ property? The laws should
be the same for both, although I'm not banking on it.

~~~
PeterisP
The general principle seems to be that things owned by others remain so even
if they are on your property, and intentionally damaging them is vandalism.
E.g. if you notice someone's car parked on your land and smash its windows,
that'd be a crime even if that car "has no right to be there" \- you could
require the car to leave in some legal manner, possibly have it towed or sue
for damages caused by it being there; but breaking other people's stuff is one
of the oldest things prohibited by law.

------
djhonson196
Whtas the need for an Ultrasound. Are we now going to test our own body with
such a system?

